# Poll: What is your earliest childhood memory?



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't remember anything before the age of four.

I remember that video games were my strongest memory at age four due to playing with relatives and still being into the hobby today.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

3 years old
1995
Don’t know for now, but possibly IxFP.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

4 years old. My family moved to a bigger flat and I could ride a bike in it.
Born in 1986
Ti- or Ni-dominant


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

My clearest memory is standing at the school gates on my first day at primary school age 5 crying my eyes out watching my mum walk off into the distance

Although some psychologists do not recognise memories before the age of about 3 years old

I clearly remember at 9 months old sitting on the edge my nanny’s sink being washed and experiencing extreme pain between my legs because I had just been circumcised at age 9 months. This is a memory that feels like it is real so must be real. Or it must be the trauma that has embedded the memory for all time

I wasn't born, I am the master of time and space. INFJ

The night I was born some say the moon turned a fire red
My poor mother cried out "lord, the gypsy was right!"
And she fell down dead
Mountain lions found me there waiting
And set me on a eagles back
He took me past to the outskirts of infinity,
And when he brought me back,
He gave me a Venus witch's ring


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

3 years old. Started preschool and my sister was born.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

At least below 3


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

3ish. My parents had just taken down the childproof gate to 2 levels of stairs down to the ground level. The front door was at the mid-way between the floors and the living room was on the top floor. I fell down those stairs head-first on my stomach and slid right into the door. I just remember laying there processing what had just happened as I heard my parents scrambling to find me. Developed a huge egg-sized bump in the middle of my forehead.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm unsure of the timeline but I was probably 3 or 4. Whenever my mom would put me down for naps, I would always get bored because I wasn't tired so I'd just get into various things instead. One time I got into some of my mom's perfume. When she came in to check on me I pretended to be sleeping as usual. Suddenly she said, "Why does it smell like perfume?" I couldn't contain myself and burst out laughing. That's my earliest memory as far as I'm aware.


1988
INFJ


----------



## Solar Wind (Apr 27, 2018)

I remember seeing the sea for the first time. I was one and a half then. I fell asleep after that, and I remember vividly having a dream, in which I walked, holding my parents hands, on the water. I felt an intense amount of trust in that dream. When I woke up, we had arrived at our destination, and I really believed for several years that we had walked there across the sea.

I'm an INTJ, and I have lots of memories from my early childhood.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I voted 4, but now I remember something when I think I was 3.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I was about 4. We were staying in a motel and it was morning. I reached up to the bathroom counter (I was too short to see the top of it) for my toothbrush and burned my forearm on my half sister's curling iron. I still have the scar, but it's only a faint circle of discoloration.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

I remember my previous life...


----------



## Sky_Nova_20 (Sep 10, 2017)

I was watching WWE when I was a very young baby. I knew I was at a hospital at that time and the TV was hanging on the wall. I didn't know all about it and never cared what happened on the show. I was just at the hospital.

Also, I was probaby 4 or 5 years old at kindergarten and I got sent home from the principal after yelling out loud, because I was the last one waiting in the line to get into class and nobody let me go further. So, I was extremely mad that day and tried to take everyone's place and get in there first, to the point where almost every kid already fell down on the floor. I ruined the entire waiting line. The principal called my mom and she sent me home. I went home and all I did was sitting at a couch and watching Scooby-Doo. I regret what I did, although it's been a well over a decade now and I'm not sure if any of the kindergarten kids remember me anymore, since I only had them for a year. Things went decently after that day, though, but I moved away from the country and never saw the kids again.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

I voted 3, that's when my memories starting to become constant. Before that is just a few glimpses, which don't really count.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

2.5
1986
INFP

I was in our van and watching my dad walking out of a Long John Silver's to bring a cup of ice to me, in either southern Ohio or northern Kentucky, he isn't sure.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Nookie Monster said:


> I was about 4. We were staying in a motel and it was morning. I reached up to the bathroom counter (I was too short to see the top of it) for my toothbrush and burned my forearm on my half sister's curling iron. I still have the scar, but it's only a faint circle of discoloration.


I am so sorry to read this is what happened to you. Bless your heart!


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

Not sure exactly how old I was... But for the longest time during my childhood, I had remembered a nightmare I had in which my parents tried to dig out the small birthmark I have on the sole of my foot, mistaking it for a splinter. I was about toddler age in this nightmare. Sometime later, around middle school age, I told my parents about the "nightmare" I'd always remembered and, lo and behold! My mom apologized and admitted they'd actually done that. 

Supposedly most of your childhood "memories" before age 4-5 or so are actually dreams or otherwise completely fake, imagined memories. But I thought this was crazy that I actually seemed to remember this happening to me, or at least had an eerily similar dream of something I shouldn't be able to remember.


----------



## UberY0shi (Nov 24, 2016)

At least 1. 1993, INFP. 

Got a teddy bear at my permanent home upon turning 3 and tons of apartment memories before then. I used to hang around in a totally empty room for what seemed like forever, practiced walking using the wall for support. Literally had nothing else to do whenever mom was busy doing whatever. Toys got boring and kicking old birthday balloons trying to keep them floating around didn't last long once the air got stale and they stopped floating all cool and whatnot. Mom pushing me on a swing. Taking applesauce and dumping it from my high chair and watching it fall and splat onto the floor. Playing with a VCR that was off. And whenever it was on, continuously making the tape go in and out, that was cool. Getting tangled up in a blanket and getting all dark and hot. Laying under a lit Christmas tree. I was a pretty quiet baby, just sitting there thinking about stuff. I had nightmares about roaches and ants from the perspective of a tiny speck on the kitchen floor with them looming over me. Maybe I fell out of the high chair and shrunk super tiny.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

My newborn sister being brought home after her birth when i was close to be 3 y.o and me dancing around her (maybe i was offering her to the gods to get new toys) in the summer of 1998. That memory used to be clearer though, right now it kind of fades away.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

I think I was 2? I don't know, but I lived in a building we moved out of when I was 3 so I went with 2.

I was in the hospital crying for La La (the teletubby). A TV fell on my head after I was climbing on the stand. I don't remember the accident, I just remember being in the hospital wanting my Lala stuffed animal and being so happy when my mom came in with it. I was also wearing a pink onesie pajama thing.

The next one I remember I was 3 and it's pretty good, explains a lot actually. My dad left a can of Budweiser out and I thought it was soda so I took a big sip and thought that was the grossest soda ever.


----------

